

Github, please don't tell me you'll charge my nonexistant credit card - agscala
http://imgur.com/MDLJU

======
towndrunk
So... did you contact Github about this or are you just being a dick and
pointing it out here redit style.

------
animal
I got this email as well, replied asking about it, and promptly got a response
apologizing and explaining it was a bug in their mailing code. Life goes on.

